# ......



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

...........


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

sonnl said:


> So Ive been reading some articles about sex and mental health, basically saying that people who have sex more often are less likley to have anxiety, stress, or depression, not just because of the obvious tension release, but something about connecting with another person on this level. So if this isnt to personal of a topic for some people, do you have sex often, and is this true?


I don't have sex often anymore but no, this isn't true. I've suffered from panic and depression since I was 9 and I saw absolutely no change in those symptoms when being sexually active as opposed to not.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, that's sort of a backwards "layperson" media discussion.

1. If you're having sex more regularly you probably feel well to begin with.
2. Obviously, being in contact with others in general -- being social -- is healthy. It promotes health and well-being
I know when I feel lousy, I still force myself out to DO something, even if it's to go to Starbucks and read the paper.
3. All of my life, sex has been wonderful, especially when I really love the person, but I can never experience it fully, so it often
also makes me very sad. And I (as a woman) can have "performance anxiety" -- feel "blocked off" -- not be "in the mood" in one instant
when I was before.
4. Even being in the few long term loving relationships I've had -- the DP/DR, anxiety never pass.

What they're saying to essentially healthy people is, enjoy your partner, make it a point to be physically close. This would also be true if
you have a pet. It is known that the elderly and those who live alone are more calm with a dog or cat.

We are social animals. When we have crappy problems like brain disorders, it doesn't help social functioning. It becomes a vicious circle.

I swear everything I read in the news is so ... lame. LOL. Not you, sonni, but these "health tips" -- be social and be happy! DOH! How about
if you're happy you're more likely to be social. I am a gregarious person, people say I'm funny ... BUT I HAVE TO FEEL VERY RELAXED FIRST to enjoy the company of others.


----------



## Classy (Sep 7, 2010)

sonnl said:


> So Ive been reading some articles about sex and mental health, basically saying that people who have sex more often are less likley to have anxiety, stress, or depression, not just because of the obvious tension release, but something about connecting with another person on this level. So if this isnt to personal of a topic for some people, do you have sex often, and is this true?


That's not true for me at all. I used to have sex quite often with my boyfriend. Sex actually makes everything worse.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> Yeah, that's sort of a backwards "layperson" media discussion.
> 
> 1. If you're having sex more regularly you probably feel well to begin with.
> 2. Obviously, being in contact with others in general -- being social -- is healthy. It promotes health and well-being
> ...


True, true. It's like the chicken vs. egg argument.

I have sex kind of frequently and it helps. I noticed my birth control is giving me more libido since it's regulating my hormones. I do experience relief from stress, depression,DR,etc because my dopamine and seratonin are flowing and i'm thinking about somethign else, not because the DR disappears. Actually, I feel like I'm in a dreamy trance when it gets down to it anyway, so DR is not far from the sexually engaged mindset, for me at least.

Oh yah, wear a condom, kids!


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

....


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

sonnl said:


> My main point here is I think im going to just become a whore.


lol! It'd solve the money problem.


----------



## El Uvajo ♥ (Dec 16, 2010)

Mostly I want to have sex - & enjoys it - even if I feel like shit. For me sex is one of the absolutely best things in life & therefor it's one of the things that it's hard for me to lose interest in. Music & sex tend to stay in my heart through bad times. For me it definitly helps to make me feel good. A life without sex is quite poor, so when having it as a part of my life it helps me to get into a better mood - even though it's no miracle cure that fixes everything. It's just a wonderful break from the shit in life.


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

My DP ruined my relationship and I dont have sex..i cant do it..like, i just cant be bothered, i feel no emotion and i dont know wether its the same for guys bt as a girl i need to be emotionally involved tohave sex. Its a difficult one really.


----------

